# SSD failed? How to run Check disk in Linux Mint



## Apotheoun (Oct 8, 2011)

Alright so I can't boot into my SSD, but when I boot into Linux Mint I can access my SSD files just fine. Now, how do I run the Linux Mint variant of Check Disk to try and repair any errors on with the SSD?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 8, 2011)

What SSD you running?


----------



## Apotheoun (Oct 8, 2011)

Kingston SSDNow 64GB


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 8, 2011)

press alt+F2 and then enter "terminal" (without the quotation marks (" ")). Enter the following command: 
	
	



```
sudo fsck -As
```
. You may get further instructions/questions from the program. The given command will serially check all the partitions listed in the file /etc/fstab (so make sure that the partition you want to check is listed in it).
BTW, the command 
	
	



```
fsck --help
```
 or 
	
	



```
man fsck
```
 should give you more information on how to use the fsck program.


----------



## Apotheoun (Oct 8, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> press alt+F2 and then enter "terminal" (without the quotation marks (" ")). Enter the following command:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried doing the fsck but it won't recognize the drive while it's unmounted and if I mount it I can't put it in read-only.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 8, 2011)

This is getting old already!!!!!

Just post cpu and gpu... I m sure We can figure the rest!!!!


----------

